# Rain Rain Rain



## steelheader (May 4, 2014)

it is pouring in Deleware Co. Right now! Calling for rain tomorrow also. I needed alot of rain. Still not giving up hope yet. This rain just gave me the motivation I needed after the worst season ever. Usualy find 10 to 15 pounds in three or four hunts. This year five hunts, 20 hours and not one morel. All i can say is keep raining. Going out to my best spots in three to four days after the rains. If i strike out the next time, im afraid to say. This season was a bust! I will keep you all informed. But this year has to be a record low for Pa. I know some of you all found some, but thats nothing. I usualy find 25-50 in the first 15;minutes. Good luck everyone! Im doing the rain dance! Fish On or F off! Steelheader out!


----------



## tiptoethroughthetulipswithme (May 22, 2015)

Hey Steelheader, any luck since the 16th? I went out on the 16th and found 3 that I was a little late in finding. That was my first time out specifically for morels. I had been keeping an eye open while hiking with my girlfriend and puppy the previous 2 weekends, so it's no surprise I didnt spot any. Anyway I'm very new at this. Do you think the recent rain and drop in temperatures will bring any flushes of morels?


----------

